# Winter Break Forgecraft Project



## theLawlCat (Jan 3, 2014)

Gifts for family and friends, but I got a real belt and disk grinder for christmas so that made things much easier.


----------



## ramenlegend (Jan 3, 2014)

daaaang, you're spoiling your friends and family. They look great


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 3, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## 77kath (Jan 3, 2014)

My cleaver's blade looks like that, but the handles sure don't. Nice job.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, been busy! Nice style!


----------



## jvanis (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks good! Where do you buy your pins?


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 3, 2014)

Love'm


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 3, 2014)

excellent job


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## gic (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome (from a fellow forgie nut)


----------



## JHunter (Jan 3, 2014)

those are some good looking Forgies


----------



## theLawlCat (Jan 4, 2014)

I appreciate the positive comments. All the work posted here by everyone definitely provides confidence to try new things and take some chances. Also, the wood from burlsource is amazing, it's worth making handles just to look at.


----------



## theLawlCat (Jan 4, 2014)

(EDIT: in response to Jvanis)

I bought them off ebay, Leo39 is the seller but I just looked and it he doesn't have any up right now.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jan 4, 2014)

Gorgeous work. I just bought a few off ebay to try my hand at. Although I sure they won't turn out nearly as good as these.


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice work.
I especially like the cleavers.


----------

